# Intro thread, questions on FreeBSD



## NX_Hades (May 29, 2011)

Hey everyone  

I suppose I should get introductions out of the way before I ask some stuff about FreeBSD.
I'm a Midwestern college junior, engineering major, asus fanboi, shitty coder, and pretty hungover. I grew up on windows, currently running win7/linux, and love to fiddle around with software and hardware. I like long walks on the beach and tall glasses of ice water. 

Well, I'm a linux guy and really curious about unix (FreeBSD in particular because free). Is it possible to use a .dmg file in any unix system, or is the OSX specific? Can OSX software be ported (easily)?

Hopefully this won't be a tl:dr, but this is because I tried to install steam on my linux box (running ubuntu 10.10 64 bit) using (at first) wine, then PlayOnLinux. Because you have to verify your box with valve to install a steam account on another computer (they ignore mac addresses), and playonlinux doesn't seem to save application states (?), every time you load steam using wine or playonlinux, you're prompted to input that friggin' code, which is different every time. 

I'm sure most of you know this, but valve released a steam client for OSX. Though I don't know how steam works, was curious if the file could be executed on other UNIX systems. Maybe steam could get ported to FreeBSD (probably illegal though), and games could be installed and launched using a compatibility layer or something. I'm really not sure. 

Thanks guys


----------



## carlton_draught (May 30, 2011)

No idea, but let me know if you work it out. I've just gotten back into gaming on linux. It keeps getting better, bit by bit. And if you are a fan of games with a good story or good playability, the age doesn't matter. This means Wine should theoretically eventually catch up.Lots of the best games have updated texture packs and so on. So I will stay tuned. Good luck with FreeBSD.


----------



## pbd (May 30, 2011)

NX_Hades said:
			
		

> Is it possible to use a .dmg file in any unix system, or is the OSX specific?



It's OSX specific.



			
				NX_Hades said:
			
		

> Can OSX software be ported (easily)?



I don't think so.



			
				NX_Hades said:
			
		

> I'm sure most of you know this, but valve released a steam client for OSX. Though I don't know how steam works, was curious if the file could be executed on other UNIX systems. Maybe steam could get ported to FreeBSD (probably illegal though), and games could be installed and launched using a compatibility layer or something. I'm really not sure.



I'm pretty sure it won't work.


----------



## vermaden (May 30, 2011)

NX_Hades said:
			
		

> Hey everyone


Hi mate.



> Is it possible to use a .dmg file in any unix system, or is the OSX specific?


You can convert it from DMG to ISO image.



> Can OSX software be ported (easily)?


There are many projects that work both on Mac OS X and FreeBSD (like Transmission torrent client), but I doubt that OS X software are easily ported. If you need such functionality like *.app on Mac OS X, then get PC-BSD (http://pcbsd.org) where PBI packages provide the same functionality.

... about games, use WINE/VirtualBox or just other box with Windows, or get a console.


----------



## expl (May 30, 2011)

Steam works fine on FreeBSD, Windows 32bit version under WINE.


----------

